# Forest Clearing - Finished Painting



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

"Forest Clearing" Oil on Canvas. 61cm x 50cm. Painted 2016 by Mikael Wigen.

See more of my paintings at http://www.mindgem.se
canvas print, mindgem.deviantart.com/prints/


----------



## Abdushakur (Jun 25, 2017)

MindGem said:


> "Forest Clearing" Oil on Canvas. 61cm x 50cm. Painted 2016 by Mikael Wigen.
> 
> See more of my paintings at http://www.mindgem.se
> canvas print, mindgem.deviantart.com/prints/


I just checked out your website.

The landscapes look great. I like the style. The graffiti influence is pretty clear in them which gives them an "umph" I have never seen in other landscape paintings.

The graffiti is tight. If you got any blackbooks, post em up.

I wasn't really feeling the illustration style (tho, as a Muslim, I dig the facelessness). I think your best work is the landscapes, and the graffiti really emphasizes the style you've developed. I was born and raised in NYC and around a lot of hip-hop and graffiti heads, have some in my family, so to me graffiti looks good or it doesn't. Yours definitely looks good. But at the end of the day, all graffiti ends up being generic and caters to other writers, even though the hipsters have now taken it up as fine art, which I think it is...urban calligraphy, but, calligraph none the less.

Your landscapes are where your mark shines. Keep up the good work.


----------



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

Abdushakur said:


> I just checked out your website.
> 
> The landscapes look great. I like the style. The graffiti influence is pretty clear in them which gives them an "umph" I have never seen in other landscape paintings.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the in-dept feedback Abdushakur.

I sell my graffiti in two tiers. Standard or custom. 
So standard is more generic in the sense that I already have the font styles ready and I customize the colors, layout and stuff like that
while Custom is just that, a custom design, very unique. So yea, the extremely cheap high quality design can look generic for artists.

http://www.customgraffiti.net


----------



## Abdushakur (Jun 25, 2017)

MindGem said:


> Thank you for the in-dept feedback Abdushakur.
> 
> I sell my graffiti in two tiers. Standard or custom.
> So standard is more generic in the sense that I already have the font styles ready and I customize the colors, layout and stuff like that
> ...


No problem.

I figured as much. I would be more interested in the non-commercial graffiti you produce. Any wild style?

As for the comment regarding "generic", I was not implying that it looked cheap at all. What I meant was that they looked standard as opposed to some of the work that can be found on the streets, I am sure you already know what I mean by this.

This is why I asked if you have a blackbook and if you were willing to share some of that work.


----------



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

Abdushakur said:


> No problem.
> 
> I figured as much. I would be more interested in the non-commercial graffiti you produce. Any wild style?
> 
> ...


Yes, exactly that. They're "standard" because they're all on commission so they need to be commercially viable, legible, limited Pantone palette and so on. 
Far away from the street stuff because both the client and the target-group are not familiar with graffiti but they need to get a direct sense of that urban vibe straight away.

I have some older stuff of my aerosol work on GooglePlus. 
https://plus.google.com/+MindGemMindGem


----------



## Abdushakur (Jun 25, 2017)

[redacted]


----------



## Abdushakur (Jun 25, 2017)

[redacted]


----------



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

Abdushakur said:


> What would be cool is if you threw up "SUNIE" in some of your landscape pieces with buildings. If you have a graff crew or know other writers, if you painted one of your landscapes and then you all add pieces in the painting itself would look sick.


hehe yea maybe 
I have a friend who is completely fascinated by serial killers
so I've had this idea to paint a romantic landscape scene but include a a police taped up area with cops looking at a hidden murder victim but I dunno.


----------

